# REELZCHANNEL to Offer The Kennedys in High Definition Nationwide Only on DISH Network



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

World Premiere of "The Kennedys" Begins Sunday, April 3 at 8 p.m. ET and 8 p.m. PT

REELZCHANNEL - TV About Movies® - today announced that DISH Network customers will be able to watch the epic eight-part movie event "The Kennedys" in high definition when it makes its two-hour world premiere on REELZCHANNEL on Sunday, April 3 at 8 p.m. ET and 8 p.m. PT. REELZCHANNEL in HD is on DISH Network Ch. 299.

"DISH Network has chosen to support an independent during a very important time in our network's history," said REELZCHANNEL CEO Stan E. Hubbard. "We expect a lot of new viewers for REELZCHANNEL who are eager to watch the highly-anticipated television movie event, 'The Kennedys' - and now that we're in HD nationwide on DISH Network, we can show the movie event as the moviemakers intended."

"DISH Network is always seeking ways to offer our customers unique and compelling viewing experiences, and we are proud to be the only national TV provider to deliver the much talked about movie event 'The Kennedys' in high definition on REELZCHANNEL," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network.

Taking an old-school, mini-series approach, REELZCHANNEL will show episodes of "The Kennedys" over eight nights from April 3-10, and DISH Network subscribers will have access to every episode in HD. The dramatic movie event relives the public and private joys and tragedies of the most influential family in the world, including fraternal rivalries, mob associations, political crises and scandals. Additional exhibitions of the movie event will air on REELZCHANNEL throughout April and, like the rest of the network, will also be available in HD.

The announcement also means DISH Network subscribers will be able to watch all REELZCHANNEL programming in HD April 3 through May 4, including the premiere of Game On! with John Salley on Sunday, April 10 at 10 p.m. ET / 7 p.m. PT. In Game On! with John Salley, Salley gets up close and personal with celebrities, athletes, politicians, musicians and newsmakers for an edgy and totally unpredictable approach to conversational television.

Among other REELZCHANNEL programs DISH Network subscribers will see in HD are Hollywood Dailies, a daily, fast-paced half-hour of movie entertainment reporting from experts including Sam Rubin, Richard Roeper and Leonard Maltin; the daily countdown show Hollywood's Top Ten where viewers decide the top 10 everything in movies; and Maltin on Movies where every week, Maltin gives viewers his reviews and recommendations for the latest movies in theaters and at home.

For a full list of REELZCHANNEL programming with airdates and times, please visit http://www.reelz.com/watch.

REELZCHANNEL is available in DISH Network's America's Top 120 packages and above. For more information about DISH Network, including how to order, visit http://www.dish.com.

About REELZCHANNEL
REELZCHANNEL-TV About Movies® is the only cable and satellite network devoted to delivering entertaining and informative programming that is all about movies, including the celebrities, fashion, music and stories behind the stories. With shows featuring movie and entertainment experts, including Leonard Maltin, Richard Roeper, Sam Rubin and John Salley fans get trusted insight into movies wherever they're playing, whether in theaters or at home.

REELZCHANNEL reaches more than 56 million homes. Find REELZCHANNEL in your area by entering your zip code at http://www.reelz.com/watch. Owned by Hubbard Media Group, REELZCHANNEL is headquartered in Albuquerque, N.M., with an entertainment bureau in Los Angeles.

The highly-anticipated dramatic movie event "The Kennedys" will make its two-hour world premiere on REELZCHANNEL TV beginning Sunday, April 3, 2011 at 8pm ET and at 8pm PT nationwide. All eight episodes play out over eight nights from April 3-10. Several exhibitions of "The Kennedys" will air during the month of April. The full schedule is available on "The Kennedys" app and at reelz.com.

"The Kennedys" iPad app is breaking new ground for supporting TV and movie viewing, offering comprehensive history and background behind the 8-part movie event. Download it for free at reelz.com/apps or for those without iPads, the free browser version will bring it to life on any web-enabled computer or mobile device. Download it at reelz.com/kennedyslive

For "The Kennedys" Press Kit including hi-resolution images, visit reelz.com/kennedys-epk

About DISH Network
DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides more than 14.1 million satellite TV customers, as of Dec. 31, 2010, with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including HD Free for Life. Subscribers enjoy industry-leading customer satisfaction, the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit http://www.dish.com.

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2011/3/prweb8254726.htm


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

> The announcement also means DISH Network subscribers will be able to watch all REELZCHANNEL programming in HD April 3 through May 4,


So, after May 4th the HD version goes away?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That is kind of open-ended isn't it.

It could mean no more HD after May 4th...

OR

Maybe it means it will be in free preview mode through May 4th so everyone gets it... but after May 4th it will go into whatever tier you have to subscribe in order to keep it?

Either way... some clarification is needed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is an AT120 channel so "free preview" is meaningless (other than for people on unadvertised/obsolete plans). I find the wording interesting.

Also the press release, while attributed to both companies, is not on the DISH website. Perhaps it will be made public on DISH's site when the channel is activated?

It will be interesting to see how much of the other channel content is in HD - and if it is worth keeping in HD after May 4th.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

When USSB was sold to Directv in '99, part of the deal was Hubbard would get 1 channel. After years of false starts, that ended up becoming Reelz Channel.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice of them, but it sucks we'll then lose Reelz HD May 5.

How is that "supporting" them if they gain viewers for *one month*?

Worse yet, how are we supposed to set DVRs since the HD version of the channel won't be turned on until April 3? Wait around April 3 for the guide to update _then_ create the timer?

Existing recordings set for 299 will just record the SD channel.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

kucharsk said:


> Wait around April 3 for the guide to update _then_ create the timer?


Uh, yes.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Any idea if this will be on 61.5 or 72.7 for those of us only looking at 61.5 right now?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dontech said:


> Any idea if this will be on 61.5 or 72.7 for those of us only looking at 61.5 right now?


The channel is testing on 129 and 72.7.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

This was my post when the acquistion of the series was announced.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189612

From my research, Reelz is not charging more for HD feed and would be happy if all of its providers would switch the feed, so it would appear to be up to Dish. Unfortunately, Dish double uploads channels and does not automatically downgrade HD channels due to the equipment out there.

So, it appears up to Dish whether or not they will keep the HD feed up (space costs not license costs).

Rasheed


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, got an update on this channel in HD. Just wanted to confirm the HD feed on REELZ will only be available during the airing of "The Kennedys". 

At this time we don't have info if it will be available in HD afterwards though


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tis active now if people want to set/check their timers.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking forward to watching The Kennedys in HD -- hopefully the HD will stick around.


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

299 isn't on HD Silver, is it on Gold or only the top packages?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gqmagtutgic said:


> 299 isn't on HD Silver, is it on Gold or only the top packages?


It is in AT120 ... so perhaps someone messed up when it came to DISH America or the channel won't be available in the HD only packages?

DISH America is not noted in the press release (as "AT120 and above" is noted).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ejjames said:


> When USSB was sold to Directv in '99, part of the deal was Hubbard would get 1 channel. After years of false starts, that ended up becoming Reelz Channel.


Doesn't Hubbard owns Ovation as well? Nobody wanted this film anyway.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Couple questions if I may. My guide does not list The Kennedys as HD in the info description. Is it actually HD? Also can't seem to find the second installment. My Monday guide shows the Sunday installment repeating. Anyone else seeing this? Nothing on this channel seems to be in HD.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

David:

You must not be seeing both 299 channels in your guide--the HD one is above the SD one. Listings on the HD 299 show everything as HD.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Any word on ratings?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

bnborg said:


> David:
> 
> You must not be seeing both 299 channels in your guide--the HD one is above the SD one. Listings on the HD 299 show everything as HD.


Thanks for the reply. I am looking at the HD channel above the SD. When I go into the guide and hit info button for "The Kennedy's" there is no "HD" in the description. Usually when a program is actual HD rather than stretchorama or pillarboxed the info description has the HD as the last part of the description when you hit the info button. I checked all of the programs on the HD channel, like Becker etc. and none of them include the HD in the description. Is it just not showing in my guide like everyone else's? Or is it just not provided in the description for this particular channel? I will check my 722, but that's what I'm seeing on my 612.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH simply has not marked the HD programs in the guide (probably using the same guide data as the SD channel). I watched Cheers in HD earlier today. There is plenty of HD on that channel (other than The Kennedys),


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I heard 1.9 million viewers.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH simply has not marked the HD programs in the guide (probably using the same guide data as the SD channel). I watched Cheers in HD earlier today. There is plenty of HD on that channel (other than The Kennedys),


Thanks James. I haven't been home to watch, but look forward to seeing this.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm a little confused on the number of episodes. I recorded the first showing at 8p, but the description listed this as episode 9. When I search, I see showings for episodes 1 - 8. It doesn't make sense. Why would they broadcast the last episode first.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> DISH simply has not marked the HD programs in the guide (probably using the same guide data as the SD channel). I watched Cheers in HD earlier today. There is plenty of HD on that channel (other than The Kennedys),


Well at least REELZ has Cheers in HD.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

vahighland said:


> I'm a little confused on the number of episodes. I recorded the first showing at 8p, but the description listed this as episode 9. When I search, I see showings for episodes 1 - 8. It doesn't make sense. Why would they broadcast the last episode first.


They showed part one and two Sunday and assigned episode 9 to the two hour segment.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Ray_Schwarz said:


> They showed part one and two Sunday and assigned episode 9 to the two hour segment.


ok, thanks!


----------

